

2 ways to deal with big features - calineczka
http://blog.arkency.com/2014/02/from-feature-vision-to-stories/

======
greenyoda
_" We don't want to assign one programmer for 3 weeks to work on a separate
branch in a complete isolation from the rest of the team."_

Do people really consider something that can be completed in three weeks of
effort by a single person to be a "big feature"?

